# Lluvia Modeling All Her New Things!! :D



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lluvia has been so spoiled lately!! Just couldn't resist the great sales and pretty things!! And she still has much more to come.Can't wait to get the other things!! I should be getting a package today!! So excited!! Hope you enjoy the pictures!!  










Lluvia in her LD Smiley Bunny Hoodie:


















My Adorable Little Chi-Bunny 









In her WL School Girl 2 Dress:









In her WL Oh My Baby All In One:


















In her WL Dazzling Top:









In her WL Rose Garden Top:









In her WL Coco Coat:









In her SL Tiffis Gift Step In Harness:


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

In her SL Nouveau Bow step in harness:
Thank You T!! We just loved it!! It's gorgeous!!




































On her new SL Shag Bed:
We just loved this bed!! Its so soft and pretty!!









Lluvia wants to sleep on it all day


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

aww she is so cute, she deserves to be spoiled! Love everything!!!!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I specially love the hot pink on her <3


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow she could be Baby Girl's Sister but I think Baby Girl is Bigger. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

miuccias said:


> I specially love the hot pink on her <3





miuccias said:


> aww she is so cute, she deserves to be spoiled! Love everything!!!!


Aww Thank You!! You're too kind!! I just love how the hot pink looks on her too!! It's such a pretty color!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love all of her clothes and harnesses! We just got SL step in harnesses for our Mexican Frenchies and a Tinkie harness for Lily. I got a French lavender on the rocks collar for her. Where do you get your clothes and SL?


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Wow she could be Baby Girl's Sister but I think Baby Girl is Bigger. How much does she weigh?


Thank You!! Hehe yes, there coloring looks so alike. She weighs 3.6 pounds.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> I love all of her clothes and harnesses! We just got SL step in harnesses for our Mexican Frenchies and a Tinkie harness for Lily. I got a French lavender on the rocks collar for her. Where do you get your clothes and SL?


Aww Thank You!! The SL harnesses are so pretty!! Can't wait to see pics of the ones you got!! I really want to get that rocks collar for Lluvia too!! I buy all the clothes from the website: Doggiecoutureshop.com  They have such nice things!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What a lucky girl!! She looks especially cute in the coco coat. Looks like she's off to meet for tea or something. 

Odie has the nouveau bow harness and I love it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, I didn't know if there was a "best" place to order from. I also buy from Doggie Couture. The rocks is stunning. I put the rockstar star in the rocks on Raisins harness which is zebra. Mia's is leopard with the pawprint in crystals. I will order order the rocks for the other two also, it is the prettiest I have ever seen!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> What a lucky girl!! She looks especially cute in the coco coat. Looks like she's off to meet for tea or something.
> 
> Odie has the nouveau bow harness and I love it!
> 
> ...


Aww Thank You Krystal!! Hehe now that you mention it, it does look like she's off to a tea party lol!!  Yes, I saw the pics of Odie in hers and she looks so adorable!! The pink looks so pretty on her!! It's such a pretty harness, I just love anything that has some bling!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Ok, I didn't know if there was a "best" place to order from. I also buy from Doggie Couture. The rocks is stunning. I put the rockstar star in the rocks on Raisins harness which is zebra. Mia's is leopard with the pawprint in crystals. I will order order the rocks for the other two also, it is the prettiest I have ever seen!


Oh hehe. I just love that website!! They have some great sales and the customer service is great!! It must look so pretty!! Now I really want that collar in puppy pink! I just love anything that has crystals!! That's great!! Can't wait to see pics when you get them


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a lucky little girl...and she looks adorable in all her outfits...I love the harnesses!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

nabi said:


> What a lucky little girl...and she looks adorable in all her outfits...I love the harnesses!


Aww Thank You!! You are all too kind!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

WOW giirl! That is just the sweetest thing I have seen in a looong time  lots og licks from Baby XOXO


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Thank You!! Hehe yes, there coloring looks so alike. She weighs 3.6 pounds.


She must wear a size one in the Wooflink.  How does she like the all in one idea? I keep looking at those but haven't tried one because it seems like they might not tolerate it. Love the rose shirt in white. I have it for Lady in black would love the white one for Sapphire. I am cut off for awhile though. With Sapphire being new, I have spent WAY to much lately. You are so right in that it is easy to spoil them!!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

By the way, her name is unusual, but pretty. Does it have a particular significance???


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> WOW giirl! That is just the sweetest thing I have seen in a looong time  lots og licks from Baby XOXO


Aww Thank You!! You're too sweet!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jayda said:


> She must wear a size one in the Wooflink.  How does she like the all in one idea? I keep looking at those but haven't tried one because it seems like they might not tolerate it. Love the rose shirt in white. I have it for Lady in black would love the white one for Sapphire. I am cut off for awhile though. With Sapphire being new, I have spent WAY to much lately. You are so right in that it is easy to spoil them!!!!


Yes she wears a size one in WL  She likes the all in ones, they are comfy on her. But I think that the ones with the small whole legs fit her much better because the one with long back legs are a bit too long and her legs come out after a while. I think that your chis might do well with the all in ones with the short back legs. I just love the rose shirt!! The material is so soft and it's so pretty!! It must be one of my fav WL piece!! It will look so adorable on Sapphire!! Yes I need to cut off on spending a bit too, at least until Christmas. I have been spending so much lately but these sales are so hard to resist. Need to save up for presents


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jayda said:


> By the way, her name is unusual, but pretty. Does it have a particular significance???


Thank You! Yes, her name means rain in spanish  Her previous owners named her Lluvia because they got her on a rainy day.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Thank You! Yes, her name means rain in spanish  Her previous owners named her Lluvia because they got her on a rainy day.


That tells you quality of my Spanish (haha). I love the name!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jayda said:


> That tells you quality of my Spanish (haha). I love the name!


Haha. Thank You Jayda!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How strange. My post here is gone?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lluvia is an absolute little doll!!! She looks precious in all her new pretties!! What a lucky girl!! I can't pick a favorite, she looks gorgeous in everything!!! Don't you just love the bed! I'm very tempted to order another one. Haha! I shouldn't because I have another one on order being made. Hopefully I have it by Saturday, or early next week. I ordered it quite some time ago. The little harness looks darling on her, and looks like a great fit! So happy that it worked out so well!! Such beautiful pictures, each and every one!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very sweet! Love the goodies!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, my goodness !!! what a little doll you have there !!! everything looks beautiful . my favorite pic is the very last one of Lluvia laying in the SL bed. it makes me wish I could give her a belly rub and some kisses :love5:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love it all!! Lluvia looks adorable in everything, and that bed looks so soft and comfy. She is one spoiled little baby! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TLI said:


> Lluvia is an absolute little doll!!! She looks precious in all her new pretties!! What a lucky girl!! I can't pick a favorite, she looks gorgeous in everything!!! Don't you just love the bed! I'm very tempted to order another one. Haha! I shouldn't because I have another one on order being made. Hopefully I have it by Saturday, or early next week. I ordered it quite some time ago. The little harness looks darling on her, and looks like a great fit! So happy that it worked out so well!! Such beautiful pictures, each and every one!!!


Aww Thank You T!! You're too sweet!! Yes, I just love the SL shag bed!! And Lluvia too!! It's amazingly soft and pretty!! Llluvia loves to lay in it all the time we are home!! Hehe me too but I must resist lol!! Hopefully you get it soon!!Can't wait to see pics of your pretty new bed!! Thank You T for the harness!! It is precious!! I just love how the perfect pink looks on Lluvia!! I'm so glad it was a perfect fit on Lluvia, I was worried that the SL harnesses wouldn't fit her because they are just gorgeous!! I should be getting the matching leash and collar today, along with the SL blanket  So excited!!Thanks Again T!!We really miss having you in our shopping chats and seeing pics of your gorgeous chis!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Huly said:


> Very sweet! Love the goodies!


Aww Thank You!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, my goodness !!! what a little doll you have there !!! everything looks beautiful . my favorite pic is the very last one of Lluvia laying in the SL bed. it makes me wish I could give her a belly rub and some kisses :love5:


Aww Thank You Elaina!! You're too kind!! I just love everything!! It's so pretty!! I'm obsessed with the WL,LD and SL brand now hehe!! Aww I love that pic too!! Its so cute how she always loves to lay all stretched out!! Her expression seems like she's asking me to give her a belly rub hehe  She would love that too  
* I just need to ask lol, have you seen the new LD collection?? OMG are they adorable!! I really want that hoodie and dress in pink


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love it all!! Lluvia looks adorable in everything, and that bed looks so soft and comfy. She is one spoiled little baby!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Thank You Zorana!! You're too kind!!She has been very spoiled lately hehe!!I just love the shag bed!! It's gorgeous,very soft and comfy!! Wish they made a human-sized one lol!! Lluvia just adores it


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

kathyceja8395 said:


> * i just need to ask lol, have you seen the new ld collection?? Omg are they adorable!! I really want that hoodie and dress in pink


 new ld collection ?!?! Omg, omg.... I must go take a look... When did it come out. I was busy yesterday ..... Thanks for letting me know !!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> new ld collection ?!?! Omg, omg.... I must go take a look... When did it come out. I was busy yesterday ..... Thanks for letting me know !!!


Yes,they just came out today!!There are only a few new items, I think it might be the winter collection  Hopefully they come out with more!! I just love these new ones, I will need to ask Melissa to list them on DC hehe  You're Welcome!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Yes,they just came out today!! It's only a few things, I think it might be the winter collection  Hopefully they come out with more. I just love these new ones, I will need to ask Melissa to list them on DC hehe  You're Welcome!!


oh, I just looked.... and I LOVE the organic woof and meow all in one !!! is that the one you meant that you wanted too. the dress??? cause its an all I one !!! perfect for Latte . I want it in pink and in the darker color but will start with pink ( when DC has a sale of course. )
the hoodie with the pom pom is cute too. I want it in pink


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG you really spoiling her ,she's gorgeous... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, I just looked.... and I LOVE the organic woof and meow all in one !!! is that the one you meant that you wanted too. the dress??? cause its an all I one !!! perfect for Latte . I want it in pink and in the darker color but will start with pink ( when DC has a sale of course. )
> the hoodie with the pom pom is cute too. I want it in pink


Yes I want that one really bad in pink (first) too!! It's so cute!! I just checked again and it is an all in one, It looks like a dress because it has the little hole legs  It's perfect for Latte!! It has the small back hole legs you really like!! Hopefully DC has a sale soon!! I love the hoodie in pink too and they have a pic of it with the organic one outfit I ordered, so It will go great with it!! And will also look great over the organic woof and meow all in one!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

TinaGirl said:


> OMG you really spoiling her ,she's gorgeous...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Thank You!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

*We Just Got Another DC Package Yesterday!! *

Yesterday we got our Susan Lanci things!! We got the nouveau bow collar and leash to match the harness we got from T!! They are gorgeous!! Just love how soft and pretty they are!! We also got the new SL blanket!! Yay!! Lluvia loves it!! It's gorgeous!! So soft!! And it goes great with the shag bed!! I need one for me hehe ;D



















Aww My fav pic 









I just love this shag!!Is it soft!!









The Pink Lynx is so pretty!!









Mommy, can I have another shag blanket? Pwetty Pwease?


















Sleeping in between all this shag must be like sleeping in the clouds!! 









Does she love her new blanket and shag bed!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Happiness your name is Lluvia.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

What an absolutely gorgeous array of outfits! and she looks like a tiny little princess modeling each one! The jacket is just adorable and I'm floored by the sweet harness' I wish I had a little girl Chi so I could get sweet frilly things like that two. Well I guess #2 will just have to be a girl


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Happiness your name is Lluvia.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Thank You Baby Girls Mom!!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ravioli's person said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous array of outfits! and she looks like a tiny little princess modeling each one! The jacket is just adorable and I'm floored by the sweet harness' I wish I had a little girl Chi so I could get sweet frilly things like that two. Well I guess #2 will just have to be a girl


Aww Thank You!! You're too sweet!!Hehe I'm sure Ravioli would like a little sister


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a spoiled girl. She looks good in pink.


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Awww, she's adorable! And such nice things! She looks so happy. :cloud9:

Thank you for posting so many pics of every angle of the SL harness, too - I'm even more excited about getting mine now!  She looks so good in it! :love9:


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Kuzuri said:


> Awww, she's adorable! And such nice things! She looks so happy. :cloud9:
> 
> Thank you for posting so many pics of every angle of the SL harness, too - I'm even more excited about getting mine now!  She looks so good in it! :love9:


Aww Thank You!! You're too sweet!! Your welcome!! Can't wait to see your adorable girls modeling theirs!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She looks exactly like my Bibi in the last pic! She is gorgeous, (and a very lucky little girl) I keep meaning to ask, how do you pronounce her name? It is very unusual.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She looks exactly like my Bibi in the last pic! She is gorgeous, (and a very lucky little girl) I keep meaning to ask, how do you pronounce her name? It is very unusual.


Aww Thank You!!! Bibi and Lluvia do look alike, especially in their coloring  Hehe it is an unusual chi name. It means rain in spanish and is pronounced You-vee-ah or You-via


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Someone needs pinkaholic anonymous! Lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Someone needs pinkaholic anonymous! Lol


LOL!!! I really do need pinkaholic anonymous haha!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol lol lol I'm just pullin ur leg :lol: very cute outfits!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol lol lol I'm just pullin ur leg :lol: very cute outfits!


LOL!! Thank You Pidge!! BTW I just love your new siggy!! Hehe Too cute!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Thank You!!! Bibi and Lluvia do look alike, especially in their coloring  Hehe it is an unusual chi name. It means rain in spanish and is pronounced You-vee-ah or You-via


That makes more sense, I was saying it like Welsh would, somewhere between chluvia and thluvia lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> LOL!! Thank You Pidge!! BTW I just love your new siggy!! Hehe Too cute!!


Hehehe! Thanks! Jan the siggy fairy made it!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She and all her outfits are amazing! She truly is a princess!

What amazes me even more. . .is how you were able to get her to model all those outfits and take pictures!!!

I'm lucky to get one outfit a day on Angel! And this only to keep him warm!

You are very lucky. And she is very lucky to have such a great mom!


----------

